# Hash the old fashion way, why not?



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 26, 2008)

I know there many ways to make hash.

I got a nice chunk of bubble hash made with ISO.

anyways..  Long long time ago, i read a high times magazine, 
that had article with natives some where making hash.

All they did, was get marijuana plants and just Rolled them 
in their hands, until the resins built up on their hand.

Then they rub it off, and there it was chunks of Hash.

Wouldn't this be the best and cheapest way of doing it??

Was wondering if any one do or has tried it?  I know no one 
talks of it..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi MrP 

This has hand hash info in it and how to make it, its a pdf file and you will need to open it with adobe

xx to tt

hxxp://www.marijuanagrowing.com/dhtml/images/lookinside/mh_ch_15.pdf


----------



## Megatron (Jul 26, 2008)

Sounds like quite a mess..Seems like there would be quite a bit of waste too.. I had a friend in highschool who packed his finger nails with resin and would "clean them out " with his teeth during class... Disgusting! Just brought back another suppressed memory... Thanks MRPUFF...


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 2, 2008)

When you trim leaves off of your harvest you get finger hash on your fingers its so sticky though it wouldnt really be worth it because you wouldnt have much to do with all the mushed up bud you squished with your fingers. But finger hash is good when you trim your harvest i got like .4g of finger hash when i trimmed 2 plants.


----------



## Brussels (Aug 13, 2008)

Of course it works, but it's the least efficient method of collection available. There's enough waste to make you cry about it. Also, who wants all the contaminants from your hands, dirt/dust and organic particles. Once I bought inexpensive ice bags on ebay, I've not look at hash the same way. It's 'that' different...
B


----------



## 420FREEDOM (Aug 13, 2008)

Get the bags.  I got one gram per plant, per rinse, and I was able to rinse three times.   the lasttwo rinses were low quality hash but still good.  Finger hash is so messy and sicky.  (don't answer the cell phone) And rubbing the leaves is the worst, most ineffcient way to remove the resin glands.  i'm betting the natives are wishing they had some ice-bags.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 13, 2008)

Hand rolled hash is called charas. I had some Indian charas a few years back. Very nice indeed :aok:


----------



## Abso (Aug 13, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hi MrP
> 
> This has hand hash info in it and how to make it, its a pdf file and you will need to open it with adobe
> 
> ...



I highly recommend Foxit Reader, not only is it *free*, its a *faster* app then Acrobat Reader.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2008)

Cheapest way i seen it done...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5482

I prefer butane myself..but risky process.

Then there is an Ice hash method on here as well.


----------

